# Physical Fitness Test - Standard vs. Competitive



## knowr (10 Dec 2020)

Minimum standard times are quite easy to access on the internet for the basic fitness test but I can't seem to find the times for each task that are considered "competitive". 

Can anyone share these for me? Thanks.


----------



## Drallib (11 Dec 2020)

There's a lot of factors that go into it, but here are my results.

20m rush: 29.7
Sandbag Lift: 45.2
Intermittent Loaded Shuttles: 2:17.1
Sandbag Drag: 12.3

I achieved Silver for these results. If my drag was 0.2 seconds faster it would have been enough for Gold. Just to give you an idea if that's what you're going for.

Good luck!


----------



## knowr (11 Dec 2020)

Wow, those are some great times! I thought my 61s sandbag lift and 19s sandbag drag wasn't bad. Lot's of specific training to do for next time!


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Dec 2020)

Don't train for the test, train to be fit. The test scores will be there if you're fit.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Dec 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Don't train for the test, train to be fit. The test scores will be there if you're fit.



This.  :nod:


----------



## knowr (12 Dec 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Don't train for the test, train to be fit. The test scores will be there if you're fit.



I respectfully disagree. As a strength coach of 13 years and as a professional aerial cricus acrobat, I'm in great shape. Muscle Ups, Iron Cross, Planche Push Up (feet off the ground), Back Levers, Front Levers... no problem. That doesn't make mean I've got the anaerobic endurance for 20m rushes and sandbag drags or the endurance for loaded shuttles. I find my test results to be quite average in comparison to the advanced level of calisthenics strength & flexibility I have. 

It seems like this fitness test is designed to assess the physical readiness for common basic tasks in the forces. These results tell me I need to integrate more HIIT, metabolic training, and cardiovascular power drills into my training routine. 

Perhaps time to start ruck sprinting


----------



## garb811 (12 Dec 2020)

I think the bigger issue is you're asking what a "competitive" FORCE test score is without defining what you mean by competitive. Competitive in relation to what? Selection for JTF2, selection for a jump course, being the top scorer in your unit...? Since you're asking in the recruiting sub-forum, do you mean competitive to be as in competitive for being recruited because if that is your concern, it isn't a factor in being recruited.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Dec 2020)

knowr said:
			
		

> It seems like this fitness test is designed to assess the physical readiness for common basic tasks in the forces.



DING DING DING  Give the man a Kewpie Doll.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Dec 2020)

knowr said:
			
		

> It seems like this fitness test is designed to assess the physical readiness for common basic tasks in the forces. These results tell me I need to integrate more HIIT, metabolic training, and cardiovascular power drills into my training routine.



You should have led with what you mean about specific training. We have tons of folks who come on here looking for an easy way out to pass an incredibly easy test who may read that post the same way I did. You have the educational background to ensure you're not just pigeonholing your fitness training to dragging a sandbag around, most do not.


----------



## knowr (12 Dec 2020)

garb811 said:
			
		

> I think the bigger issue is you're asking what a "competitive" FORCE test score is without defining what you mean by competitive. Competitive in relation to what? Selection for JTF2, selection for a jump course, being the top scorer in your unit...? Since you're asking in the recruiting sub-forum, do you mean competitive to be as in competitive for being recruited because if that is your concern, it isn't a factor in being recruited.



Thanks for reeling it in back to my original question! 

Yes this is in regards to recruiting. During the fitness test the recruiters mentioned standard times to pass the test but also competitive times (for example, if I recall correctly, 3min for the loaded shuttle). I don't remember the precise times after the test and can't seem to find it listed anywhere online. That's why I'm asking here. 

The recruiters seem to have suggested that times DO matter in the selection process. I'm applying part-time Infantry NCM to the Queen's Own Rifles in Toronto which apparently has a high fitness standard as they are a parachute company.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Dec 2020)

knowr said:
			
		

> Thanks for reeling it in back to my original question!
> 
> Yes this is in regards to recruiting. During the fitness test the recruiters mentioned standard times to pass the test but also competitive times (for example, if I recall correctly, 3min for the loaded shuttle). I don't remember the precise times after the test and can't seem to find it listed anywhere online. That's why I'm asking here.
> 
> The recruiters seem to have suggested that times DO matter in the selection process. I'm applying part-time Infantry NCM to the Queen's Own Rifles in Toronto which apparently has a high fitness standard as they are a parachute company.



Then yes, the FORCE test is a mere appetizer for what will be required of you in an Airborne Platoon. But that's way down the line, if you make it that far.

Focus on the basics first. And don't get injured!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Dec 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Then yes, the FORCE test is a mere appetizer for what will be required of you in an Airborne Platoon. But that's way down the line, if you make it that far.
> 
> Focus on the basics first. And don't get injured!



Oy. The mere memory of log PT makes my shoulders hurt...


----------

